# Ingersoll Tractor w/ Kohler Motor info?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm trying to get some info for my father-in-law for his father's tractor (so my "grandfather-in-law's tractor.) It's been leaking oil and not running well and now it won't start. I don't have the model info yet but I was hoping to get a head start on where to start finding info on it. I know it has a Kohler 20 hp motor. I'm thinking I'm probably looking for a motor for it. Although a yahoo search hasn't yielded much help unless I'm not using the right terms. I haven't found anything yet on ebay either. I'm finding Ingersoll and Kohler but not in the 20 hp range.

So if anyone has some places for me to get a start, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

A sale!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Look on the engine find the serial number of the engine. Then google the serial number. That will tell you what engine you will need. 

If it is an older engine you may just have to rebuild the engine you have.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't have a clue how much they charge but most TSC's have them or can order them.........


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

well I'm heading over there tomorrow night so maybe I'll lay my eyes on it and see what I'm in for.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it a vertical or horizontal shaft. That will be the key thing.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'll know more tomorrow. It had the high/larger tires on the back. I know my FIL has the 18hp version of it. Same tractor, smaller motor.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe that has the horizontal shaft. Which is pretty easy to rebuild. Cost wise it is pretty decent. The machine work will cost more then the new piston and rings. 

Being it most likely has a cast iron cylinder and head. I would opt for the rebuild over replacing the engine. The new engines use aluminum. 

But what I would do first is a compression test. If the compression is good. It may just need a good tune up, carb cleaned and some seals replaced.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

His words were...might have thrown a rod or something....gotta love projects. I don't even have the last one wrapped up yet.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

So what did you find out.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Might have a "K" series engine. Replacements are non existent and parts are expensive.

More likely it's a "Magnum" series engine. Replacements are hard to find (maybe used) and parts are available but if it threw a rod, there is most likely alot of damage.

The model # will either have a K or M in it.
Get the Model, Spec and Serial # and post it along with what parts you think you need and I can get you an idea of what it cost.
If you're gonna do the work yourself it might payoff but if your looking to have it rebuilt you better off trying to find another engine.

Trying to retrofit a newer model engine can be done but you need to do your home work and check everything out before doing the change over to see if it'll work.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I got a SBC 350 I think will fit just fine under the hood of that tractor.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

i should see it today. I saw somewhere there was a detail of retro-fitting a replacement motor back in. I don't know if I had the same model or not. I want to say the replacement motor was a LL440 (of course now I can't find the write-up). I'll have more info tomorrow!


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

If you need a motor and want to check out pricing check out this web site http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/default.asp We use them for equipment at work, I have buy from then a couple times a year. The prices are great and fast delievery.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The tractor wasn't back yet but I got some info. It's a 4020 model. The motor is a twin cylinder. From what my FIL says he doubts it's a thrown rod because it ran just on one cylinder and wasn't making the racket that a rod would. He didn't know why it wouldn't start now. That could be something as simple as mice chewed wires, bad coil, bad ground, etc. I think I'll see about getting it down to my house in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully when they come down I'll swap out the sled project for the tractor project.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Twins can run on one cyl. Depends on where the rod breaks on whether it will make noise or not.
I do agree that it should be checked out to find out what's wrong and not guess at it.

The tractor # doesn't tell what engine it is. Sure, a dealer might be able to tell you what engine came on that but ultimately what is needed is the engine model, spec and serial #.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It'll be a couple of weeks probably till i have my hands on it. From what I can find it likely isn't a Kohler motor. Looks like they had Onan and Briggs & Strattons.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

NittanyDoug said:


> It'll be a couple of weeks probably till i have my hands on it. From what I can find it likely isn't a Kohler motor. Looks like they had Onan and Briggs & Strattons.


Onan......now you're talking expensive and rare. Better hope it's a good old Briggs twin. Alot better chance of finding a used/new replacement.

Let me know and I'll check my resources and see if I can help. I've had people bring stuff from Ypsi before cause they know I'll go the extra mile for them.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I see they make a Honda "replacement" motor for the Onan one. It comes at the tidy sum of about $1800. Ouch!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Looking at the owner's manual it looks like it's an Onan motor. Guess I'll have to see what the guts look like.


----------

